# emilok's picks + analysis about Polish leagues!



## emilok (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello Betting-Forum users!

Welcome in my old-new blog. 

I hope We can make together good profit 

Let's check out my blog every day!

I decided open a paid service with analysis about Polish league + picks.  Still picks from other leagues will be posted on this blog for free! 

*- What kind of service are you offering? *

It is mailing service with analysis about Polish league + picks.

*- What kind of tips are given (sports, odds)? *

This is more analysis than picks. But picks are included too. It's all about Polish football.

*- Will (extensive) analysis be given or are it plain picks? *

My service will be based on analysis. Picks will be posted too but not for all matches. Only those which I'll bet too.

*- What is the price you are charging? *

Price is 5 euro for round!


If you have any questions then go ahead!

PM to me
emial me: kampawlicki@gmail.com
MSN me:  kamil1727@wp.pl


http://emilok.blogabet.com/


----------



## emilok (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi

We are after first round and this is what you surely want 
to know:

http://emilok-analysis.blogspot.com/


----------



## emilok (Mar 3, 2011)

If you want have analysis from Polish Ekstraklasa (all matches) + 7 picks (2 of them are from 1st league) on 17th round which start 04.03.2011 then feel free to:

MSN me : kamil1727@wp.pl 
or e-mail me: kamil1727@wp.pl or kampawlicki@gmail.com !


----------



## emilok (Mar 7, 2011)

Summary after 2nd round!

Click here to see our great stats!

If you want have analysis from Polish Ekstraklasa (all matches) + picks on 18th round then feel free to:

MSN me : kamil1727@wp.pl
or e-mail me: kamil1727@wp.pl or kampawlicki@gmail.com !


----------

